# Block Ice in Albuquerque?



## bevin (Apr 17, 2006)

Used to be that the local Reddy Ice folks would sell block straight from their loading dock. They stopped doing that a few years ago and although they still make block they couldn't tell me which retail locations would carry block. 

Does anyone in the central New Mexico area know of a retail location that reliably carries block ice? Why is it so hard to find?

Thanks!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Reddy Ice is garbage as it is aerated. You need to find ice that is clear and it will last 2-3 times longer. If you can't find anyone who sells it I suggest making your own. I use plastic square lettuce containers to make blocks in all sorts of sizes in my freezer depending on your needs. Some people like gallon jugs or other similar containers also.

FWIW, I did find out recently that Moab Ice blocks which are awesome are available again at the store near Ray's Tavern in Green River.


----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

bevin said:


> Used to be that the local Reddy Ice folks would sell block straight from their loading dock. They stopped doing that a few years ago and although they still make block they couldn't tell me which retail locations would carry block.
> 
> Does anyone in the central New Mexico area know of a retail location that reliably carries block ice? Why is it so hard to find?
> 
> Thanks!


I like ice!


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

I haven’t been able to find it in Santa Fe. Either make my own or fill ice cubes in the cooler bottom, fill the spaces between the cubes with water and leave 4-5 pounds of dry ice overnight to create a solid frozen layer at the bottom of the cooler. in addition to frozen water jugs.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

mkashzg said:


> Reddy Ice is garbage as it is aerated. You need to find ice that is clear and it will last 2-3 times longer. If you can't find anyone who sells it I suggest making your own. I use plastic square lettuce containers to make blocks in all sorts of sizes in my freezer depending on your needs. Some people like gallon jugs or other similar containers also.
> 
> FWIW, I did find out recently that Moab Ice blocks which are awesome are available again at the store near Ray's Tavern in Green River.


They have them at Thompson Springs 7-11 and the Melon Store too.

Sorry...no help for ABQ or Santa Fe area...would be nice to know for Salt trips though. KInda surprised more super markets don't make their own ice. Seems like you could set up a little rig in the corner of the frozen goods freezer and make a 10 at a time pretty easily and margins would be great even if you sell them at $2 a block.


----------



## boatercleve (May 18, 2012)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> They have them at Thompson Springs 7-11 and the Melon Store too.
> 
> Sorry...no help for ABQ or Santa Fe area...would be nice to know for Salt trips though. KInda surprised more super markets don't make their own ice. Seems like you could set up a little rig in the corner of the frozen goods freezer and make a 10 at a time pretty easily and margins would be great even if you sell them at $2 a block.


I'm in Santa Fe and had the same problem until I found El Ice Plant block ice. It's non aerated like mkashzg describes.
I have been able to get it at John Brooks grocery store in Eldorado occasionally and have always found it at a Chevron gas station on St. Mikes


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

boatercleve said:


> I'm in Santa Fe and had the same problem until I found El Ice Plant block ice. It's non aerated like mkashzg describes.
> I have been able to get it at John Brooks grocery store in Eldorado occasionally and have always found it at a Chevron gas station on St. Mikes


Sweet. Good to know about the St. Mike's Chevron.


----------



## bevin (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Good to know that El Ice Plant in Santa Fe sells the really hard blocks. Kinda out of the way from ABQ but it's on my way to the Rio Chama. If I'm heading to the San Juan I usually stop in Cortez to visit or pick up some friends and the City Market in Cortez always has block ice. I think I need to invest in a small chest freezer just for making my own block ice!


----------

